# Intubations



## gradygirl (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey y'all. Umm, so I got intubated and extubated yesterday and my throat still hurts. I have some chloroseptic, which works for about a minute, but wears off as I swallow. (The vicodin and naprosyn don't seem to do much either.) I wanted to know if anyone has any other tips of how to help cut the pain down. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 4, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Hey y'all. Umm, so I got intubated and extubated yesterday and my throat still hurts. I have some chloroseptic, which works for about a minute, but wears off as I swallow. (The vicodin and naprosyn don't seem to do much either.) I wanted to know if anyone has any other tips of how to help cut the pain down. Thanks! ^_^



*I've been intubated.......try not to talk too much, if you smoke.....don't smoke while you're healing. Stay away from extremely hot (temp or spicy wise) foods. Suck on ice cubes. Your pain meds do help....other than that, give it a few days. Hope you feel better soon. What happened that you had to be intubated?*


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 4, 2006)

See if your Doc will write you a prescription for viscous Lidocaine, or some Cetacaine spray.. 

R/r 911


----------



## doc5242 (Aug 8, 2006)

cepacol throat  lozenges, medicated with 2% benzocaine, I used to give all my Pt's that had sore throats in boot camp, .....all those whiny recruits I beleve you ca buy it OTC, now but i am not sure


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 8, 2006)

Just drink a lot of beer and swill some Captain Morgans. You'll forget all about the sore throat after a while.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 9, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> Just drink a lot of beer and swill some Captain Morgans. You'll forget all about the sore throat after a while.



Haha! I think I'll try that. ...but didn't the Vicodin say something about no alcohol?... Ah, well, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!


----------



## Kendall (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the alcohol theory - mead would be good, too!

Why were you in/extubated (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's what you need: 6mg morphine, 30mg toradol, followed with a benadryl chaser.  I was dead to the world for 3 hours in the hallway of a busy ER.    I felt NO pain anywhere!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Kendall said:
			
		

> I like the alcohol theory - mead would be good, too!
> 
> Why were you in/extubated (if you don't mind me asking)?



I had knee surgery to remove extra tissue.


----------



## Jon (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok... I hope you feel better.

The whole vicodan+ETOH issue is that vicodan increses the effects of alcohol on you.


----------

